# Грыжа шейного отдела позвоночника C5-C6, C6-C7



## sweet_banana (23 Май 2017)

Добрый день,
очень хотелось бы определиться с лечением диагноза, который объявили после МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника, насколько все критично? Читая заключение врача, начинают шевелиться волосы на голове.

Обратилась к неврологу 10.05.17 со своей проблемой: боли в спине между лопаток, головные боли (непродолжительные, болит одной точке, но всегда эта точка разная: висок, затылок, лобная часть. Часто при головных болях идет кровь из носа). Полная апатия, сил хватает только отсидеть на работе и доехать до дома. Но самая главная проблема, раз в три недели беспокоят боли в шее (1-3 дня и проходят), ощущение как будто заклинивает мышцы и шея заваливается на левый бок, пошевелить ей нереально больно, никакие обезболивающие не помогают. Лежа на спине, начинает немного неметь правая рука, неприятные покалывания в правой пятке.

Сделали МРТ, нашлось 2 большие грыжи шейного отдела и еще куча всяких слов, которые я совсем не поняла. Сама не знаю, как слушала врача, потому что когда вышла оттуда, в голове было пусто, все мысли крутились «да как же так получилось» и совсем не было понимая с чего начинать.

Предложили мне начать консервативное лечение после приема препаратов Целебрекс и Сирдалуд. Назначили физиотерапию (ХИЛТ), иглорефлексотерапию, пиявки. После массажи и сеансы мануальной терапии.

Сказать, что лечение дорогое – это ничего не сказать. Но дело, наверное, больше не в деньгах, а в том, что отсутствует полное понимание с чего начинать, что поможет, а на что лучше не тратить свое время, нервы и деньги.

Прикрепила скан консультации невролога и скан с заключением МРТ. Снимки МРТ есть возможность выложить только вечером.


----------



## La murr (23 Май 2017)

@sweet_banana, Аня, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Май 2017)

Ждём снимки.
Очень странное "лечение" назначено. Я бы поостерёгся с этими ребятами иметь дело. 
Где живёте?


----------



## sweet_banana (23 Май 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, Москва.


----------



## sweet_banana (23 Май 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, снимков очень много, разобраться сложно во всем этом. Выкладываю только часть. Каждый из снимков можно сделать крупнее.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Май 2017)

В Москве много как высокопрофессиональных порядочных врачей, так и различных дельцов, старающихся обчистить пациентов как липку. Похоже, что вы попали именно на последних.
Как и всем москвичам рекомендую вам обратиться за помощью к московским консультантам Форума докторам Ступину Фёдору Петровичу или Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу (AIR). Вам обязательно помогут!


----------



## sweet_banana (23 Май 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> В Москве много как высокопрофессиональных порядочных врачей, так и различных дельцов, старающихся обчистить пациентов как липку. Похоже, что вы попали именно на последних.
> Как и всем москвичам рекомендую вам обратиться за помощью к московским консультантам Форума докторам Ступину Фёдору Петровичу или Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу (AIR). Вам обязательно помогут!



почему вы решили, что я попала на последних?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Май 2017)

sweet_banana написал(а):


> почему вы решили, что я попала на последних?


Иначе едва ли у Вас возникла надобность зайти на этот Форум.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (30 Май 2017)

Грыжа большая. Но у Вас симптомы компрессии спинного мозга отсутствуют, корешковая симптоматика выражена незначительно. Показаний к срочной операции нет. Полечитесь у невролога, пройдите курс комплексной терапии. Если онемение и боли в руке не пройдут - идите к нейрохирургу.


----------

